

Low voltage brain stimulation can double mental performance - ck2
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110413/full/472156a.html

======
ck2
I can imagine a future underground college trend is going to be "volting"
where people buy/build these little devices so they can study all night on
demand at peak performance.

Then suddenly it will be made illegal and there will be a "war on volting".

~~~
gourneau
How about "goo box" for all your wetware stimulation needs.

~~~
gtani
How about bright lights, blueberries and playing the violin

[http://www.sott.net/articles/show/216086-Mental-muscle-
six-w...](http://www.sott.net/articles/show/216086-Mental-muscle-six-ways-to-
boost-your-brain)

------
jonhendry
There was something recently about cellphones operating close to the brain
raising the utilization of glucose in the brain. ie, raising activity.

I wondered if strapping an iPhone to your forehead would give you a small
ritalin-like boost in your frontal lobes.

------
ajhai
Transcranial direct current stimulation -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcranial_direct_current_sti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcranial_direct_current_stimulation)

------
mahrain
Wow, this is almost exactly like the "Spider" in Kevil Guillefoile's "The
Thousand" novel!

------
abrown28
I imagine high voltage stimulation of other areas would increase performance
too.

------
happyfeet
Its funny to find this article published in nature.com. :)

------
emmelaich
Reminds me of the wireheaders in William Gibson's novels.

------
faitswulff
I wonder if this induces neuronal aging as well.

